# Any Sponsorship 457 Visa advice and ideas



## Rudabega (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and I are both Canadian and currently living on the Sunshine Coast, Queensland. We came over as she was a student and myself on a working holiday visa. After her 1 year course we decided we wanted to stay.

So after she was offered a teaching position, accepted and was issued a 457 visa through Education Queensland for term 3 with the possibility of extending to term 4. At the end of term 3 they put forward and the school had to hire another teacher who was Australian and therefore my wife was put out of work.

She is on the 457 visa and I am a secondary applicant on the same visa. Technically if nothing changes we have to be out of the country by 15 October or on another visa. Though we are finding that we don't yet qualify for residency, skilled migration or anything else besides the regular holiday or a sponsorship visa. So sponsorship is the way we have to go. But with who we don't know.

We really want to stay and are willing to travel nearly anywhere in Queensland to live and work. We're looking in the northern parts for secondary school teaching positions but nothing is guaranteed. Myself I am a trained Architectural Associate with 3 years experience in Canada. 

What I'm wondering is if there is any specialized recruiters or head hunters who link up job seekers with employers willing to sponsor. Either in the education or architecture sectors. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, dire straits when a 457 sponsor is no more Bryan and with time closing in I'd suggest initially you see if you can get an onshore tourist visa to buy you some time, of course to see a bit of the country without looking for work!

Jaimie Smith, the owner of Home seems a reasonable sort of bloke and hopefully his company may be able to offer some hope for you but is there any reason why you would not be prepared to look outside of Queensland for if your wife has completed qualifications for Teaching Australia assessment, being initially prepared to go further afield, even Darwin and NT for a stint could provide her with opportunity and if she can eventually get PR that's the initial aim accomplished.
As an Architectural Associate, you just need to also keep looking and again being prepared to consider anywhere in Australia will increase the opportunities.

With getting an onshore tourist visa, it could have a No Further Stay condition applied and if so, that'll also be a damper on the situation but not the death of possibility for it could mean if a job comes up you may have to do a trip abroad to NZ or even Malaysia from Queensland for Air Asia have cheap flights from the Gold Coast and then apply for a 457 again from abroad or return on an ETA to do it locally, but yes a bit of stuffing around.

My tip would be to get in touch with Education Queensland and even Dept. of Ed. for NT and see what might be on offer.
For you, there are some state [ WA - Roebourne for one] /federal - NT indigenous housing programs on the go or attempting to go and that may be an area you might want to investigate if your wife is fortunate enough to quickly find a new sponsor.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rudabega (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the Hire a Migrant site. I'll definitely be looking into that. I was looking at other recruitment/headhunters to see what there is but it's really confusing what each does or doesn't do.

We're more than willing to go to N. Qld. which is nearly as good as N.T. in some cases. Though for my wife she's been trained, prepped and has everything together for teaching in Queensland. Each state is different in their style, curriculum and application processes so it'll mostly be a lot of work to get her sorted for that. It's an option but a last minute option. 

Lucky for us just as the next term is started she got a call back from a small school inland from the sunshine coast a couple hours. It's only a 2 week contract but it may lead to more and at the very least it'll buy us some more time to look around for further contracts. So she'll be driving out and living there in teacher accommodation for the week while I stay here at home and work here. If it become long term then we'll be relocating for sure.

We've also thought about doing a working holiday visa for her so that she can keep doing supervision work maybe leading to a contract but you have to be out of Aus to do that. We don't have the money for flights right now but I do have extended family in NZ if we can get out there and when we need to go.

Once again thanks for your help and we'll keep plugging away. My personal motto/mentality is if you want some thing bad enough and you work hard for it then you will achieve it. It's served me well in the past and isn't changing for the future.

Thanks again,
Bryan


----------



## randcadventures (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey bryan,

Just wanting to check in on what path you and your wife took. My husband and I are Canadians wanting to go to Oz but as he is just graduating next month (he's a secondary physics/bio teacher) the 457 is our only option (we are also over 31). Was sponsorship common in queens land or other areas? We were thinking of coming regardless of if he had a job hoping to find a sponsor. Bad idea? Just wanted any insight from your experience. 
Thank you!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Web Sites to assist intending migrants find a job*

Welcome. There are web sites set up specifically to assist intending migrants find employment in Australia. Just do a search, or if you get stuck, look me up via the Migration Institute of Australia web site and I can send you a link.



Rudabega said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are both Canadian and currently living on the Sunshine Coast, Queensland. We came over as she was a student and myself on a working holiday visa. After her 1 year course we decided we wanted to stay.
> 
> ...


----------

